# Dogs ear infection



## The black stick of death (Dec 13, 2016)

Is there anything I can do for a dog with an ear infection don't have money for the vet


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Got any left over penicillin,,,, you can clean it out with hydrogen peroxide,,,,


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2016)

Zymox Otic.


----------



## The black stick of death (Dec 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Got any left over penicillin,,,, you can clean it out with hydrogen peroxide,,,,



I'm doing both of those for a couple days now seems to be helping some


----------



## The black stick of death (Dec 14, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Zymox Otic.



???


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2016)

The black stick of death said:


> I'm doing both of those for a couple days now seems to be helping some



Great,,,, Does it smell bad?


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 17, 2017)

I dont know if you have found a solution yet but once you are tired of trying everything else, spending countless dollars at the vet on drops, pills and everything else under the sun that likely wont work, give this product a try here.\

My Lab had yeast infection in her ears since she was a pup.  We tried it all including the Zymox Otic mentioned, antibiotics, drops,  the "purple stuff" and nothing worked permanently.   Since trying this product one time, no more infections at all.   Period.   If it doesnt work, they will give you your money back. 

https://www.vet-organics.com/product/ecoears-dogs/


----------



## RacinNut (Jan 21, 2017)

My old Yellow Lab Reagan had an yeast infection for about a year, I tried evertthing from my vet and even the Eco Ear and nothing worked, finally changed his food to a no grain single ingratiate food, Canidae, took about 2 months but it cleared up and has not come back.


----------

